# New NCEES Sample Exam Power #113



## cabby (Feb 1, 2009)

Can anyone explain the solution better than the answer section? I am just not getting it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 1, 2009)

I do not know if it is the same problem but this might answer your question

Problem 113


----------

